# What Is Your Best Bang for Your Buck Cigar



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok I need clarification.. are these MSRP or can we have what we paid for them from sites like Cbid or daily deals?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Ok I need clarification.. are these MSRP or can we have what we paid for them from sites like Cbid or daily deals?


I will leave this open ended because it may surprise someone to search a best bang for the buck cigar.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Under $5
Alec Bradley Tempus Genesis 42 x 5.5" 
$4 a stick Box of 20 for $80 at The Party Source (purchased December 08, price was still good as of May 26 09 when I stopped in there)

$5-$15
Arturo Fuente Opus X No. 5 40 x 4 7/8"
$10.55 a stick retail at my local Tinderbox... here is a receipt for what I paid.. I got his last box at his pre S-CHIP prices 









$15+ Only smoked two cigars in this price range.. one was a GOF 2005 Carlito and the other was a Padron 80th..... The GOF was a HUGE letdown.. tasted like straight ammonia and I suffered through 3/4 of the stick hoping it would change but never did...

However, the Padron 80th was an incredible stick.. but for $35 I think I would rather have had a few 64 maduros but thats just me


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

The Aspira Maduro Torpedo for $29.99 a bundle ($1.50ea) is an excellent cigar, as well as the Gran Habano #5 Corojo Robusto for $70 a box ($3.50ea) 


For the $5-$15, I love the Casa Magna Robusto @ $5.25 each.

Over $15, would be the GoF Carlito 2005 Dble Robusto @ $150 a box of 10.

These are my faves for Bang for the Buck.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

I can only really comment on the under $5 category. I am gong to go with the Blue Label and Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet. I don't ever pay more than $2 a stick for either of them.


:ss :w :ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

*$5 and under*

*The Padron Londres *
As of Saturday in Holts they were $3.35 per.
A very nice smoke.

Also that is a per stick price. It may be cheaper by the box.
Is this something that should be taken into consideration?

a box of Parti Shorts is an AWESOME bang for your buck for those living outside the states.
a good smoke at ~$3.80 a stick


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Under $5: It would have to be a toss up between a DPG Cuban Classic, or a Perdomo Lot 23. The perdomo is a little more than half the price than the DPG, so I would have to go with the lot 23 for value.

$5-$15: Another toss up, this time between Oliva's Serie V and Ashton's VSG. With a gun pointed to my head, I might stick with the Oliva. I DO have a Tat brown unicos resting though...

Over $15: I've had 1 PAN for $16, and gave away an 80th anny maduro to a friend at a party once (I was feeling generous). I thought both were great cigars, but would probably have to go with the PAN for value.


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

Under $5: you should try a Cuban Aristocrat Habano, one of the best Nicaraguan handmades out there for less than $4 at retail B&Ms.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Less than $5= Punch Rare Corojo
$5-$15= AF Don Carlos
more than 15...Nothing worth that IMO


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Under 5.00 - Maria Mancini Magic Mountain

5.00-15.00 - Rocky Patel Edge Maduro

15.00 and Over - No cigar is worth 15.00 dollars to me.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

*Under $5*
Padron 3000 and/or 2000

*$5-$15*
Illusione F9, mk, CG4 and/or Tatuaje Regios

*over $15*
Nothing is really worth this price to me...

:smoke2:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Under $5: Joya de Nicaragua Antano


----------



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

Another vote for the Oliva V (or G) series as a good bang for the buck cigar.


----------



## s.tyler (May 21, 2009)

punch rare corojo again


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the JdN Antano Consul for under $3 a stick when Atlantic had them on sale. That is hard to beat.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Under 5$ Punch Rare Corojo & Montesino
Between 5$-10$ Oliva serie V double Robusto 5.95$
15$ Padron 1926 40th & Camacho Liberty! 

But I still smoke only Oliva serie V double Robusto 5.95$, I think it's great price for it!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Under $5: Indain Tabac Super Fuerte
$5 - $10: Ashton VSG or Gurkha Black Dragon
over $15: only one I ever had was an opus X, I'd probably buy one again, but only for special occasions.


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

Oliva Series V and Padron 2000-Best cigars for the least money...They should cost more then they do...

~brooks


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Brookswphoto said:


> Oliva Series V and Padron 2000-Best cigars for the least money...They should cost more then they do...
> 
> ~brooks


The Padron 2000 is definitely a deal. Love 'em!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked a Padron 3000 last night... A box of 26 that cost me $88 $3.38 a stick.. not a bad deal. I still like my original $4 Tempus better but the Padron 3000 is a close 2nd


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Gran Habano...


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Under $5: 5 Vegas Limitada '08. Got a few 5 packs for ~$3 a cigar.

$5-$15: A toss up between Oliva V and Padron '64 Anny.

$15 and above: Casa Fuente would probably be the only one really worth it. I think I paid $21 for a Toro? I don't remember. The cigar was amazing, and the atmosphere of Las Vegas plus being with my family made it worth the price.


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Under $5: Padron Londres/2000/3000/Aristocrat...Basically any Padron you can find for under $5 haha. Also Omar Ortez Originals. They're near 5 if you go to a B&M that has them but if you have the space you can get a box of 60 for around 100 bucks.

$5 to $15: Litto Gomez Diez

$15 and Up: PAM 80th


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

*Under $5*
Mayorga H2000

*$5-$15*
Illusione 4 / 2g or 888. I also really enjoy Oliva G or O Maddie and Camacho Triple Maduro in this price range.

*over $15*
???


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

My selections:

*Under $5*
Montecristo No. 4 Tur ABR08, Olivia Serie G Belicoso Maduro

*$5-$15*
Bolivar Belicoso Finos, La Aurora Perferido Robusto

*over $15*
Cohiba Esplendidos, VSG Spellbound


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Under $5-- Padron 3000,DPG Black, and Oliva V.

$5-$15-- Any Tatuaje, Illusione, AF Anejo, AF Don Carlos.

Over $15--No cigar is worth that to me.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

soo many choices! I have coolers full of bang for the buck sticks!

Here's one not in my cheap cigar thread or in the many great smokes mentioned above:

DE Chateau Real - I have been getting the 6 pack sampler at Party Source for $18: $3 a stick.. These are great sticks for my hour commute into Cinci; I have gone through 4 sampler boxes since May.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Oliva V, Padron (any really), but I'm surprised nobody mentioned Legends. You can sometimes get these under $3 a stick and some of them are really good. The Rocky Patel Orange .. and the Pepin Yellows are good cigars, no way around it. Might have to let them sit a bit .. depending, but I got 40 boxes of the orange and 5-6 boxes of Yellow. Not sure how long they will make this line ... getting hard to find the Orange these days, but aside from the overly ostentatious wrapper ... a few of the makers did a fine job on these.

honestly, for the price I wonder if you can find a better buy.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Phantom57 said:


> Over $15--No cigar is worth that to me.


Amen to that, botl.
That is why my cc adventures are few and far between. Luckily, I am a corona guy anyway.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

For the $ conscience we sell a pack of 10 Fuma for $30, that's $3 per stick. It is a Robusto and comes in Maduro, Connie, Sumatra, and Corojo. We make the Fuma right in the store. They are medium fill, no bands, no box. All cost savings are passed down to the consumer. They are my regular everyday smoke. I really like 'em!


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

KinnScience said:


> ... I got 40 boxes of the orange and 5-6 boxes of Yellow....


Dude, I'm jealous and humbled!! Wow! I can't even imagine having 40 boxes of cigars, much less of one thing. Besides not even knowing what I would do with them. That's a lot of cigars.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

PerpetualNoob said:


> Dude, I'm jealous and humbled!! Wow! I can't even imagine having 40 boxes of cigars, much less of one thing. Besides not even knowing what I would do with them. That's a lot of cigars.


Well, I was having a hard time finding these. I called cbid and asked them to put up some boxes.. I actually called twice about it, told them if they put them up .. I would buy a bunch of em .... since I had been looking hard .. and buying every box I could find. So about two days later. they put up a quick buy option .. that allowed me (or anyone) to get as many as I wanted (I never saw that before ... usually the QB's have a limited number) I figured I'd better take advantage. Especially since the QB price was about $10 per box cheaper than I had been paying.

The taste of those RP orange labels ... is just delicious. If you like a nutty, creamy, mocha... medium (some say strong .. but I give it a medium) I have smoked $10 gars that don't come close to these. I'm in it for the taste. These look good ... and burn ok (maybe one or two adjustments).. but the flavor is where they really win out. I'm sensitive to sour tastes .... I've had $8-10 sticks that throw a touch of sour about 3/4 in ..... these are yummy all the way to the stub ..

I'm also a big fan of CAO Brazil.... My first box of those I paid $120 at Boswell.(Samba) -beautiful ashtray with it-... after tasting them, I began looking for bargans on those .. and they can be had online for around $90... That's $4.5 a stick ... and worth every penny.... But IMO the Legend Orange lable is every bit as good a deal on a delicious stick at anything under $4... and you can get them for $3.. at least "could" up till recently. (remember .. I'm only basing this on taste... the Brazil's have a great construct.. and burn like a dream). Soo... I figured ... why not stock up on what is now my "every day" smoke ... for as long as they last ... and as long as I can get more (I smoke about 7 gars a week ... and twice as many pipes... on average... and when my tongue gets to the point where it's burnt to a crisp-which is a lot- ..... I dip/chew). So ... well, .... there's my rationale... FWIW.

Hoya Dark Sumatra Media Noche ... also a great stick for anything under $5 IMO.

Of course, you have to like em "dark".... otherwise your milage will definitely vary.

But ... no need to be jealous. Though I brush three times a day ... my teeth are losing any semblence of white they once had... My tongue feels like wet sandpaper and I can't always taste the lovely nuance I so desperately crave from the leaf.... 
............and oh yeah.... Though I have acquired a shitload of pipes, racks, lighters, bags, etc. ... piles and piles of pipe tobacco ... humidors and coolidors full of gars and boxes of gars, ashtrays.. cutters..more lighters.. etc etc ad nauseum..... For some strange reason.. I seem to have no more cash ...ever since I started down this smoke lined road. 
.... "say buddy,... can you stake a fellow American to a meal?"


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

I was able to get a box of Padron 80th Anniversarys for like $24 a stick; however, this was a one time thing and I won't pay the $35 for them. This was one of the best smokes that I ever tasted and @ $24...they were amazing. 

As far as great taste and performance for moderate price, I would have to say:
Oliva "V"
El Mejor "Expresso"
Greycliff "1666" 
CAO "America", "Brazilia", and "Italia"
Arturo Fuente (any that are nice sized with a natural sungrown wrapper)
Rocky Patel "Old World Reserve"
Pirates Gold (these are the cheapest sticks I have ever bought and they are suprisingly good)
Camacho 
Perdomo Lot 23

This about caps it off for the $2-$7 smokes for me.


----------



## RickyJ (Feb 15, 2005)

It comes down to what kind of cigars you like, If you like strong cigars I would say some good deals are:
under $5: Punch, HDM, Tatuaje Petite, DPG blue label/cuban classic petite sizes, JDN, Camacho Corojo and Comacho Legend-ario, Coyolar, padron, Nicarao, 
$5-10: Camacho Ltd. Diploma, 11/18, or 7/05, Tatuaje red label, Tatuaje Cabinet, La Riqueza, Trifunador, actually anything Tatuaje, MATASA 30th, Excalibur Legend
$10-15 Tatuaje cabinet cojonu Gran to 2009, RC or higher end Tatuajes, Tatuaje black, Seijas signature, padron 26/64, Opus X
15+ Camacho 1962 PE, Camacho Liberty, can't think of anything else offhand


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Best bang for your $$$- Oliva

Good cheap sticks- Gran Habano, Gispert (Maduro Robusto is one of my fav's), Saint Luis Rey, Cameroon Especial by Rocky Patel.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

anyone said "el baton" yet?


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

s15driftking said:


> anyone said "el baton" yet?


I had the torpedo and liked it a lot. It was recommended to me by the chaps at one of the oldest tobacconists in the USA. I recall it being really smooth and well constructed.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

My favorite low cost GOOD cigar would probably be the Arturo Fuente 858 Natty, really enjoy the hell out of these.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

John Bull! Smooth, creamy, mild... and under $2 each at CI.


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

I definately agree with the comment on the God of Fire. I tried 2 and both were utterly worthless. As far as the under $5, I would go with Arturo Fuente Cuban Belicoso - sun grown, $5-$15 the ashton Vsg or Padron 1964 madoro, and $15 and up would go to Opus X, Padron 80th, and Padron 46 years. I don't mind paying the $15 and up price once and awhile. Also the Litto Gomez small batch #3 is an amazing smoke at about $16 but they are in very limited quantity and are going super fast!


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Gonna have to echo what a few other brothers here have said...

Padron offers sticks at under $5 (Delicias), $10 (x000 series), and $15 (1964 Anni), as well as some well over $15 (80th Anni). All of them are good quality smokes that offer consistency and quality.

Sancho Panzo offers plenty of good cigars for under $5. While the caps have a tendency of being loosely added, the cigars themselves burn evenly and have plenty of good flavor.

Some might find this a steal, but Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro #4 can be found for roughly $3.25 a stick if you get a box of them from the right places. Add in shipping and it'll probably bump up to around $4 per, but either way that's pretty damn good for what I find to be a good smoke.

Summing all that up:
$5 or less
-Padron Delicias
-Sancho Panzo (Almost any)
-RyJ Reserve Maduro #4

Now to convince my wife that I need to add to my humidor...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Even though this is a yr old...GH Vintage 2002 @ $2 a stick!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

under 5: oliva g maduro(smokin one right now  )
5-15pus, anejo, or woam depends on the mood
15+: pam or the '26 maduro(but i havent had a bbmf maduro yet)


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> *$5 and under*
> 
> *The Padron Londres *
> As of Saturday in Holts they were $3.35 per.
> ...


Amen BOTL! Either the naturals or maduro, both delicious. Prefer Maduro fall & winter, naturals spring & summer. Local shop has them boxed at $73, per stick $3.30


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

cuban delights.

box of 50 for 40 and they are good. not just not bad, they're actually pretty good


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Devils Weed


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Padilla 1968's and Habanos = $4/stick


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

My favorites right now:

Under $5 - Tatuaje PCR
$5-15 - Tatuaje 7th Reserva
Over $15 - Padron 1926 No.9 Maduro


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Under $5: 
Padron 2000
AF 8-5-8 Maduro
AB Tempus Maduro

$5-$15:
Anejo 48, 50, Shark
Opus Perfection #4
Opus Super Belicoso
Ashton Cabinet/ VSG
AF Queen B

$15+:
Cigars that cannot be mentioned here.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

gator_79 said:


> $15+:
> Cigars that cannot be mentioned here.


There's a few of those in the $5-15 range as well


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

I started a new thread about this, but based on multiple threads at Puff, I've compiled a spreadsheet of recommended "value" (under $6) cigars. Shoot me your email and I can send it to you.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Under 5, Diesel and Gran Habano 2002, and the Padron Londres
5-15 this is a big range, but I would have to go with AF Anejo for flavor/price and PAN for flavor.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Diesel unholy cocktail
CAO Mx2 robusto
CAO Brazilia Gol
Padron 2000 Maduro
J. Fuego Origin Originals ($2.50 ea)
CAO La Traviata Maduro robusto
Benchmade (mix of long&short filler made by Pepin)
Gispert Maduro
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

Two that come to mind for me are:

CAO Brazilia Go!
Man O' War


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## NTA_Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

for me, its these:

Oliva Serie V (any size)
J. Fuego Origen Originals
Avo Heritage short robusto
CAO La Traviata animados


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am smoking a Perdomo CI Legends Red, $2.33. A superb cigar with 6 months aging, totally improved compared to ROTT. I just today ordered 3 bundles of Famous Nicaraguan 7000 (Pepin) for $1.85 each on the monster. Certainly not a great cigar, but very very good for the money. Famous Nic 3000 also great value.


----------

